
50 best practices for email marketing automation - scholles
https://pipz.com/blog/50-email-marketing-automation-best-practices/?utm_source=hackernews
======
anngrant
Very useful tools! Personally, I'm a complete newbie in the email marketing
world, but I reall want to learn to benefit from it! I've been currently
working on my business email design using
[https://www.templatemonster.com/newsletter-email-
templates.p...](https://www.templatemonster.com/newsletter-email-
templates.php) . Hope, I'll cope!

